# ecu replacement



## pilotmotor (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello 
I have a 2000 sentra gxe auto trans 1.8l cal emissions . I need a replacement ecu.The #'s on the ecu are 5ZE1EN JA56L65 B41 Could anyone tell me if can swap out the origonal with a unit that has the same #'s on it , or will it have to be programed??
I found one on line but im not sure if it will work 
Thanks !!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have an immobilizer system with chipped keys, the keys will need to be initialized to the ECM in order for it to start. The idle air volume will also need to be relearned. There are a number of places that can repair Nissan ECMs and in many cases can repair them and retain the learned key memory so that they will not need to be initialized when installed in the vehicle they came out of. Circuitboardmedics.com is one company you may want to check with.


----------



## pilotmotor (Jul 14, 2013)

thankyou very much for the info.
I already sent out the ecu to A1 cardone for that very reason and they sent it back with a "could not repair" sticker on it. seemed a little generic but I sent it through a local auto parts store so i couldnt get any reason why it couldnt be fixed.It does not have an imoblizer , as i dont see any key or lock icon on the dash (its my friends car). It was giving me false trans shift solenoid a&b codes


----------



## pilotmotor (Jul 14, 2013)

codes were P0750 and P0755 both set immediately when key is turned on and ECU is hot.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Wouldn't hurt to get in touch with Circuitboard Medics and see what they have to say. For a used ECM, you could try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market.


----------

